

A More Satisfying Programming Experience - irrelative
http://www.codeirony.com/?p=19

======
LukeKrogh
Hahahaha, that was hilarious! Thanks for posting that! :)

I especially like the part at the end -> "...or if you are taking MAOI
inhibitors as this could increase your risk of clot or stroke."

The sad thing is there are coders who either code this way now or will take
this seriously, haha.

